# BT Broadband TV



## kgb144 (Jun 5, 2007)

We currently have Sky and my wife's friend has just had BT Broadband TV installed to replace her Sky system. The monthly cost is much less than Sky.

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Are you talking about BT vision? If so, we have it, and it's absolutely brilliant. On demand is well stocked, and the recording is as good as sky plus.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Does it give you normall TV channels like BBC1 as well then? or just a library of films and stuff?


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

not heard of this can it handle hd?


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Was promised a free BT vision box when I signed up for another 12 months broadband last summer ... still waiting for it to arrive :tumbleweed:


----------



## Claire (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got BT Vision too - basically it's freeview with the facility to record a la Sky Plus and if they deem you to be one of the chosen ones (i.e. given you over 3MB on your broadband) you get access to the online library of shows/movies etc. And there is no monthly cost unless you subscribe to one of the download packages (bar the monthly charge for the broadband obv!)


----------



## kgb144 (Jun 5, 2007)

I hadn't considered the HD side of things as my wife recently saw a demonstration of Blue Ray and was very impressed with the pictures. 

Does anyone know if it can deliver HD?

Many thanks,

ft


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I've got BT Vision too - basically it's freeview with the facility to record a la Sky Plus and if they deem you to be one of the chosen ones (i.e. given you over 3MB on your broadband) you get access to the online library of shows/movies etc. And there is no monthly cost unless you subscribe to one of the download packages (bar the monthly charge for the broadband obv!)


So does the freeview come through your normal aerial or the telephone line? because I live in an area with really bad reception so I can't get freeview through a normal aerial/set top box combo.


----------



## kgb144 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have just reviewed their web site and HD will be delivered via a free software upgrade next year! 

As far as I can see it is delivered through your broadband connection, but not entirely sure about that. 

Our area has poor reception too, hence we went for Sky. If BT Vision provides much of the same for no or little additional cost it may be an option. 

My only gripe is losing the rugby on Sky, especially the Super 14s.


----------



## Claire (Feb 29, 2008)

The freeview comes through the normal TV ariel and the on demand stuff comes through your broadband.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> The freeview comes through the normal TV ariel and the on demand stuff comes through your broadband.


 that's what I thought - ah well looks like I'll have to stick with getting cable


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, you do need to be in a freeview area. We have 8mb broadband, and it works brill.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Can freeview handle HD? didn't think the bandwidth was massive.


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Yup I've got it too it's been great. 

don't think it will be able to handle HD, considering that no-one is transmitting HD via tv aerial rather than dish or cable.


----------

